# Birds Eye View



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Pretty stunning even if the video is a few years old. I think I'd trade a year of my life to be a bird of prey catching a thermal for a few hours.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool! I think I'd make the same deal as you!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd bet you could get someone up at Point-of-the-mountain to hook you up with some wings. I don't think it would cost you a year of your life either. Then again, it could cost you your life....


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Oh I know people who hang glide and I'd probably enjoy it. My FIL was a hang glider and it definitely doesn't sound like something I want to do long term though; too many close calls and several dead friends.

Paragliding has an appeal though. 

But it's not the same. Their eyes alone would be interesting to see through but to actually feel the wind across their wings would be pretty dang wild.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Had to go back and double check. Got safety on paragliding and hang gliding inverted. Luckily I won't be doing either anytime soon.

Have you ever read any of Joe Simpson's books, PBH? I believe it was "This Game of Ghosts" in which he talks about all of his friends that were severely injured and died from such pursuits as paragliding. Pretty interesting story of people addicted to "edgework". I never was addicted to that type of play but know several people who are. 

Back to topic....I think it would also be wild to be a Mexican Spotted Owl flying through Zion in a canyon like Goose Creek. Always been fascinated with owls though.


----------

